# Oqo



## Scott Bushey (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.oqo.com/hardware/features/

Nice!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 30, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> http://www.oqo.com/hardware/features/
> 
> Nice!



Starts at $1200 bucks! Zowie! Would you get it with Microsoft Windows XP home or professional?

Does it come with special health insurance for your thumbs?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 31, 2006)

Lookie here:

http://www.mobiletechreview.com/sony_ux180/Sony-Vaio-UX180P.htm


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 31, 2006)

Seems like we're getting closer and closer to, "Beam me up Scotty." All the mobile tech that's out there lately is astounding. 

When I was in High School we still listened to music on 12 in Vinyl discs. And if one was fortunate they acctually had a cassette player in their car. If one wanted to take down notes one needed a pencil and a note book. If you wanted video you had to go to the movies or to wherever had a TV. A great deal of business documents were still sent by mail or express messenger.

Now one can do just about all this things at one time while walking down to the corner to buy a Latte.


----------

